# Bilateral TAP blocks AND Bilateral Rectus Sheath blocks duting same session



## EllieAnn (Dec 11, 2017)

Hi,

Provider performed both Bilateral TAP blocks single injections, and Bilateral Rectus Sheath Blocks, single injections. Has anyone had any experience coding for both and not getting it denied?
how would it be billed? 64488-XE, 64488-59 ?? Keep in mind this will be billed w/ 00752 as well.

Thanks,
Ellie


----------

